# Samsung 4K TVs and the Info Button



## Rich

I've done nothing but rave about the PQ of my Samsung 4K TVs, but I do have issues with them. One issue really annoys me: The Info button on my remote (I use "normal" remotes I bought on eBay because the remotes that come with the sets...suck, I think) only works with the HRs I have on both sets. When they were just out of the box the Info button worked with every device I had on them, ATV4s, FTV1s, Samsung upscaling BD players and normal BD players. I can access the Info on the remotes that came with the sets by using the remotes to put up a list on the screen and hit the Info icon. Same thing, only the HRs show resolution. And that doesn't last long, I have to reset the TV to get that to work. Neither remote that came with the sets has a button that is dedicated to "Info". Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.

The other big issue I have is, you really have to see this to believe it, all my HRs show up on the "Source" list on the TVs' screens. That's really annoying. I know it has something to do with Samsung and D* having the RUV thing. (Or is that RVU, never can get that straight, never gonna use it). The TV calls the HRs "media players" or words to that effect. I can get rid of them by pulling the ethernet cord out of the TV set but that's not a viable solution, I use the TV apps for Amazon content. I've posted this issue on this site and others and never have I seen a solution, one that gets rid of them.

Another is the sound systems on the sets but that can be fixed by an AVR or soundbar. I still think a TV with an MSRP of over $2000 should have a good sound system but I have yet to see one. 

So yeah, the PQs great, far better than anything I've ever owned, but the Sammys do leave something to be desired, I think. 

Rich


----------



## jimmie57

Rich said:


> I've done nothing but rave about the PQ of my Samsung 4K TVs, but I do have issues with them. One issue really annoys me: The Info button on my remote (I use "normal" remotes I bought on eBay because the remotes that come with the sets...suck, I think) only works with the HRs I have on both sets. When they were just out of the box the Info button worked with every device I had on them, ATV4s, FTV1s, Samsung upscaling BD players and normal BD players. I can access the Info on the remotes that came with the sets by using the remotes to put up a list on the screen and hit the Info icon. Same thing, only the HRs show resolution. And that doesn't last long, I have to reset the TV to get that to work. Neither remote that came with the sets has a button that is dedicated to "Info". Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.
> 
> The other big issue I have is, you really have to see this to believe it, all my HRs show up on the "Source" list on the TVs' screens. That's really annoying. I know it has something to do with Samsung and D* having the RUV thing. (Or is that RVU, never can get that straight, never gonna use it). The TV calls the HRs "media players" or words to that effect. I can get rid of them by pulling the ethernet cord out of the TV set but that's not a viable solution, I use the TV apps for Amazon content. I've posted this issue on this site and others and never have I seen a solution, one that gets rid of them.
> 
> Another is the sound systems on the sets but that can be fixed by an AVR or soundbar. I still think a TV with an MSRP of over $2000 should have a good sound system but I have yet to see one.
> 
> So yeah, the PQs great, far better than anything I've ever owned, but the Sammys do leave something to be desired, I think.
> 
> Rich


My remote does not even have an Info button. It is one you talk to and I have not done that. I never use it except to go to You Tube once in awhile.


----------



## Rich

jimmie57 said:


> My remote does not even have an Info button. It is one you talk to and I have not done that. I never use it except to go to You Tube once in awhile.


Neither of the original remotes I have has "Info" as an option on the pad. I can only access it by the menu. I knew the 8000 that I bought ~ Xmas last year would have a goofy remote and I bought one well before the set came. For what these things cost I'd think a rational remote would be provided.

Rich


----------



## Cholly

I assume your TV's came with the touch screen remote. It can be a bit challenging, since most of the information on their use is in the e- manual stored on the TV. I abelieve you can download the e-manual from their web sitte. I know I printed up a copy of my 60" 3D HDTV. Like you, I bought a standard remote so my non-tech oriented family would be able to access the features of the TV. That being said,they normally use the 3D Blu-ray player remote or the TiVo remote for everything they need except when they want to use the AVR for audio. Then tthey are totally confused.


----------



## inkahauts

Rich, all the DVRs showing up has nothing to do with RVU. You only have one entry up there that will say RVU and that's for the hr44 only. All the others are because of the media share abilities of the DVRs to playback pictures and such from a computer.

If you don't need the tv to connect to anything else in your home but want it to see the internet there is a fix. Since it's hardwired, all you need to do is put any old router on the system just before the tv. So you would unplug the line that goes into that tv, and plug it into a routers internet port. Then plug a cable from one of its Ethernet ports to the tv. All the extra junk will go away. And you go do this anywhere along the line. So at the tv or at the router if that's where the line from the tv goes to in a different room. If the router has wireless you could turn that off, it's not needed.


----------



## Wolfmanjohn

I recall having an info display problem about a year ago with my JS850D, and if I recall correctly, it was caused by me activating the "universal remote" and "anynet+" (HDMI control) functions simultaneously. The cure was to turn off "universal remote" and let "anynet+" do its thing, since HDMI control was also turned on the the HR44, AV receiver, and BD player. "Menu" -> "System" should get you to anynet+, and I think universal remote is on the top menu.

I have adapted to the funky little remote for the most part, but if I feel the need I just grab the normal remote from the JS700D in the MBR.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Rich said:


> (I use "normal" remotes I bought on eBay because the remotes that come with the sets...suck, I think)


Rich,
Sorry to change the topic a little. But, do you know the model of the "normal" remotes that you bought? I just bought a couple of Samsung RVU 4K TV's for rooms that are being renovated. Although they are not finished yet, so I haven't had a chance to decide for myself whether I like the "smart" remote, one of the rooms is going to be a guest bedroom. I don't think that I really want to have to train people how to use a remote control every time I have a visitor. So, I definitely need at least 1 "normal" remote.


----------



## Rich

Cholly said:


> I assume your TV's came with the touch screen remote. It can be a bit challenging, since most of the information on their use is in the e- manual stored on the TV. I abelieve you can download the e-manual from their web sitte. I know I printed up a copy of my 60" 3D HDTV. Like you, I bought a standard remote so my non-tech oriented family would be able to access the features of the TV. That being said,they normally use the 3D Blu-ray player remote or the TiVo remote for everything they need except when they want to use the AVR for audio. Then tthey are totally confused.


Both TVs came with awful remotes. And they're not even similar. I like the "normal" remotes I purchased.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57

Rich said:


> Both TVs came with awful remotes. And they're not even similar. I like the "normal" remotes I purchased.
> 
> Rich


Did you try one of the Samsung Remote apps. One of them shows a very high rating.


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> Rich, all the DVRs showing up has nothing to do with RVU. You only have one entry up there that will say RVU and that's for the hr44 only. All the others are because of the media share abilities of the DVRs to playback pictures and such from a computer.
> 
> If you don't need the tv to connect to anything else in your home but want it to see the internet there is a fix. Since it's hardwired, all you need to do is put any old router on the system just before the tv. So you would unplug the line that goes into that tv, and plug it into a routers internet port. Then plug a cable from one of its Ethernet ports to the tv. All the extra junk will go away. And you go do this anywhere along the line. So at the tv or at the router if that's where the line from the tv goes to in a different room. If the router has wireless you could turn that off, it's not needed.


I didn't mean they had anything to do with the RVU function. I meant the collaboration between the Samsung and D* that resulted in the Samsungs being RVU ready (or whatever it's called) somehow causes the "media players" to appear on my Source line. I bought a Samsung tablet a couple years ago and the same thing happened, the tablet displayed the "media players" way too visibly and I returned the tablet because of that.

I did say in the OP that I knew I could pull the ethernet cable out of the TV and those things would be gone, I need the Net for the apps and the constant stream of Samsung updates. I know how to use my routers, I have two top of the line Netgear Nighthawks, one that I use as an access point. Had to learn how to do that, yet another learning curve I didn't want to go thru. Now my home is saturated with 200+ Mbps.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Wolfmanjohn said:


> I recall having an info display problem about a year ago with my JS850D, and if I recall correctly, it was caused by me activating the "universal remote" and "anynet+" (HDMI control) functions simultaneously. The cure was to turn off "universal remote" and let "anynet+" do its thing, since HDMI control was also turned on the the HR44, AV receiver, and BD player. *"Menu" -> "System" should get you to anynet+, and I think universal remote is on the top menu*.
> 
> I have adapted to the funky little remote for the most part, but if I feel the need I just grab the normal remote from the JS700D in the MBR.


I have a JS 8500, same set as yours. I'll give that a try, thanx. The new 8000 has a better UI and the media players aren't as intrusive. What I don't get is, the Info button does work with the HRs I use on both the 8500 and the 8000, altho I do have to pull the power cord on both sets from time to time to do a reset to get the Info function to work correctly.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Bill Broderick said:


> Rich,
> Sorry to change the topic a little. But, do you know the model of the "normal" remotes that you bought? I just bought a couple of Samsung RVU 4K TV's for rooms that are being renovated. Although they are not finished yet, so I haven't had a chance to decide for myself whether I like the "smart" remote, one of the rooms is going to be a guest bedroom. I don't think that I really want to have to train people how to use a remote control every time I have a visitor. So, I definitely need at least 1 "normal" remote.


I don't mind going off topic at all, I think that's a good thing. I bought the remotes on eBay let me see if I can find them...Got it: SAMSUNG BN59 01179A SMART Remote Control ler UHD TV series 6 UN55HU 6840 F XZA | eBay

One caution to anyone looking at these: You can get cheaper remotes that the offerings say "for Samsung TVs". I'd suggest avoiding them. Get the remotes that say "Samsung" on them. As usual, I wouldn't recommend buying used remotes. Get the new ones. Yeah, the new remotes cost more, but they work.

Rich


----------



## Rich

jimmie57 said:


> Did you try one of the Samsung Remote apps. One of them shows a very high rating.


Yup, got one on my phone. Useful at times when one of the TVs is too loud. Nobody knows I have the app on the phone, I've almost got Sadie convinced the Smart TVs can regulate the volume levels when they get too loud. Kid cracks me up.

Rich


----------



## Rich

jimmie57 said:


> Did you try one of the Samsung Remote apps. One of them shows a very high rating.


Quick BTW, I just put an ATV4 remote app on my phone. I have to play with it a bit, seems kinda dismal so far.

Rich


----------



## Wolfmanjohn

Bill Broderick said:


> Rich,
> Sorry to change the topic a little. But, do you know the model of the "normal" remotes that you bought? I just bought a couple of Samsung RVU 4K TV's for rooms that are being renovated. Although they are not finished yet, so I haven't had a chance to decide for myself whether I like the "smart" remote, one of the rooms is going to be a guest bedroom. I don't think that I really want to have to train people how to use a remote control every time I have a visitor. So, I definitely need at least 1 "normal" remote.


Another Samsung remote number that could work for you...BN59-01223A...that one goes with my 2015 JS700D.


----------



## Rich

Wolfmanjohn said:


> Another Samsung remote number that could work for you...BN59-01223A...that one goes with my 2015 JS700D.


I have a feeling all the BN59s work with any of the newer models.

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick

Rich said:


> I don't mind going off topic at all, I think that's a good thing. I bought the remotes on eBay let me see if I can find them...Got it: SAMSUNG BN59 01179A SMART Remote Control ler UHD TV series 6 UN55HU 6840 F XZA | eBay


Thanks. Do the STB Guide and STB Menu buttons work as expected with DirecTV? The reason that I ask is that, after seeing your post yesterday, I started looking for possible replacements and came across the Samsung BN59-01178W remote control at Amazon for $16.95.

The only differences that I see between the two models are those two buttons and a backlight button (as well as the 01178W being about 1/2 the price of the 01179A model). I don't really care about the backlight. But, if the STB Guide and Menu buttons on the 01179A model actually activate the DirecTV Guide and Menu, it may be worth the extra $30 or so for two of them.

I realize that, by using RVU, rather than an STB, those buttons may do nothing at all for me. But, if they work with the DirecTV STB, that may be a chance worth taking.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Then again, maybe the best idea is to get the less expensive Samsung and a couple of DirecTV remotes, which are available for <$10 at eBay. According to Solid Signal, they appear to be preferable to anything available from the RVU TV manufacturers as far as DirecTV functionality is concerned.


----------



## Rich

Bill Broderick said:


> Thanks. Do the STB Guide and STB Menu buttons work as expected with DirecTV? The reason that I ask is that, after seeing your post yesterday, I started looking for possible replacements and came across the Samsung BN59-01178W remote control at Amazon for $16.95.
> 
> The only differences that I see between the two models are those two buttons and a backlight button (as well as the 01178W being about 1/2 the price of the 01179A model). I don't really care about the backlight. But, if the STB Guide and Menu buttons on the 01179A model actually activate the DirecTV Guide and Menu, it may be worth the extra $30 or so for two of them.
> 
> I realize that, by using RVU, rather than an STB, those buttons may do nothing at all for me. But, if they work with the DirecTV STB, that may be a chance worth taking.
> I realize that, by using RVU, rather than an STB, those buttons may do nothing at all for me. But, if they work with the DirecTV STB, that may be a chance worth taking.


I never tried those buttons, Bill. I just use the remotes for the TV sets. The remote you linked to will probably work, it does look as if it might be an older version. I like the back light feature, we keep our rooms dark.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Bill Broderick said:


> Then again, maybe the best idea is to get the less expensive Samsung and a couple of DirecTV remotes, which are available for <$10 at eBay. According to Solid Signal, they appear to be preferable to anything available from the RVU TV manufacturers as far as DirecTV functionality is concerned.


I put a lot of trust in SS. I know someone who works there...I use the older D* remote with my Genie.

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick

Rich said:


> I never tried those buttons, Bill. I just use the remotes for the TV sets. The remote you linked to will probably work, it does look as if it might be an older version. I like the back light feature, we keep our rooms dark.
> 
> Rich


There is at least one review and multiple questions answered on Amazon that indicate that the 78 will work with my TV's. The remote that will get the most use will be in a home gym. So, the back light would never be necessary there. The other room is a guest bedroom that will only get use a few weeks per year, tops. Given the people who are most likely to be staying there, a backlight button is not something that they are particularly likely to ever press.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rich

Bill Broderick said:


> There is at least one review and multiple questions answered on Amazon that indicate that the 78 will work with my TV's. The remote that will get the most use will be in a home gym. So, the back light would never be necessary there. The other room is a guest bedroom that will only get use a few weeks per year, tops. Given the people who are most likely to be staying there, a backlight button is not something that they are particularly likely to ever press.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Good reasons to buy the cheaper remotes.

Rich


----------



## Christopher Gould

Rich said:


> I've done nothing but rave about the PQ of my Samsung 4K TVs, but I do have issues with them. One issue really annoys me: The Info button on my remote (I use "normal" remotes I bought on eBay because the remotes that come with the sets...suck, I think) only works with the HRs I have on both sets. When they were just out of the box the Info button worked with every device I had on them, ATV4s, FTV1s, Samsung upscaling BD players and normal BD players. I can access the Info on the remotes that came with the sets by using the remotes to put up a list on the screen and hit the Info icon. Same thing, only the HRs show resolution. And that doesn't last long, I have to reset the TV to get that to work. Neither remote that came with the sets has a button that is dedicated to "Info". Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.
> 
> The other big issue I have is, you really have to see this to believe it, all my HRs show up on the "Source" list on the TVs' screens. That's really annoying. I know it has something to do with Samsung and D* having the RUV thing. (Or is that RVU, never can get that straight, never gonna use it). The TV calls the HRs "media players" or words to that effect. I can get rid of them by pulling the ethernet cord out of the TV set but that's not a viable solution, I use the TV apps for Amazon content. I've posted this issue on this site and others and never have I seen a solution, one that gets rid of them.
> 
> Another is the sound systems on the sets but that can be fixed by an AVR or soundbar. I still think a TV with an MSRP of over $2000 should have a good sound system but I have yet to see one.
> 
> So yeah, the PQs great, far better than anything I've ever owned, but the Sammys do leave something to be desired, I think.
> 
> Rich


I have the old remote with my samsung 4k tv. It came with 2. The big one and the little pointer one. I'm not understanding what you want to do with the info button? If you are looking for the resolution of the source? You can highlight the source and down arrow, pop up window and down arrow to information and click on it.

And you can't get rid of the media players out of the source tab.


----------



## Rich

Christopher Gould said:


> I have the old remote with my samsung 4k tv. It came with 2. The big one and the little pointer one. I'm not understanding what you want to do with the info button? If you are looking for the resolution of the source? You can highlight the source and down arrow, pop up window and down arrow to information and click on it.
> 
> And you can't get rid of the media players out of the source tab.


I know _how _to use both the goofy remotes (different on each 4K set for some reason) and the remotes I bought to get resolution info. What I'm searching for is a way to get the sets to display that info. They did at first, now clicking the Info button or the icon on the Menu line doesn't display anything. I press the Info button and get nothing. I go to the Menu line and click on the Info button and get no response. But my issues are only with my ATV and FTV boxes, the Info thing works as it should when using my D* HRs. Even then, I lose the Info function at times and have to do a hard reset on the TV sets. That seems to work every time but the ATVs and FTVs still don't show any resolution info.

I can get rid of the DVRs on the Source line if I pull the Ethernet cable out of the TV set. Don't want to do that, want the set to work properly.

Rich


----------



## Christopher Gould

Info button doesn't show me any info when I click it when the source is highlighted. I have always just hit the down arrow when the source is highlighted and then the pop up window appears and I click on information and that gives me the resolution.

Has their been a software update? Maybe they took that option away. My tv originally came with a built-in guide and samsung took it away.


----------



## jimmie57

Christopher Gould said:


> Info button doesn't show me any info when I click it when the source is highlighted. I have always just hit the down arrow when the source is highlighted and then the pop up window appears and I click on information and that gives me the resolution.
> 
> Has their been a software update? Maybe they took that option away. My tv originally came with a built-in guide and samsung took it away.
> 
> View attachment 28751


When I do that on my Samsung KU7000 I get nothing but the option to Move or Remove the source from the list.


----------



## Christopher Gould

I have a samsung un60hu8550 with a sek-3500 upgrade one connect box


----------



## Rich

Christopher Gould said:


> Info button doesn't show me any info when I click it when the source is highlighted. I have always just hit the down arrow when the source is highlighted and then the pop up window appears and I click on information and that gives me the resolution.
> 
> *Has their been a software update? Maybe they took that option away.* My tv originally came with a built-in guide and samsung took it away.
> 
> View attachment 28751


I've been wondering about that too. What gets me is when I use an HR the resolution shows, but the streaming boxes...I get nothing when I hit the Info button. On both 4K sets. I don't understand that, could an update be configured in that way?

Rich


----------



## Rich

jimmie57 said:


> When I do that on my Samsung KU7000 I get nothing but the option to Move or Remove the source from the list.


Ahh, the only way I know of to get rid of the DVRs in the Source line is to disable the Internet connection.

Rich


----------



## Rich

This Info button thing begins to make sense now. The ATV4 only puts out a 1080p feed and that shows up when I turn the ATV on, nothing happens when I use the Info button. The FTV2 puts out various resolutions and I can bring up those resolutions by hitting the Info button. The upscaling BD player only puts out 2160p and that only shows up when I turn the player on. The HR puts out various resolutions and I can access that info by hitting the Info button.

It seems as if only devices with variable resolutions show those resolutions when I hit the Info button. Hope that makes sense.

Rich


----------



## peds48

Rich said:


> This Info button thing begins to make sense now. The ATV4 only puts out a 2160p feed and that shows up when I turn the ATV on, nothing happens when I use the Info button. The FTV2 puts out various resolutions and I can bring up those resolutions by hitting the Info button. The upscaling BD player only puts out 2160p and that only shows up when I turn the player on. The HR puts out various resolutions and I can access that info by hitting the Info button.
> 
> It seems as if only devices with variable resolutions show those resolutions when I hit the Info button. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Rich


Hmmm, the AppleTV 4 is actually a 1080p device

Apple TV (4th generation) - Technical Specifications

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich

Rich said:


> This Info button thing begins to make sense now. The ATV4 only puts out a *1080p *feed and that shows up when I turn the ATV on, nothing happens when I use the Info button. The FTV2 puts out various resolutions and I can bring up those resolutions by hitting the Info button. The upscaling BD player only puts out 2160p and that only shows up when I turn the player on. The HR puts out various resolutions and I can access that info by hitting the Info button.
> 
> It seems as if only devices with variable resolutions show those resolutions when I hit the Info button. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Rich


@ *Inky*: Thanx for the PM. Fixed it. Read that post a couple times and never noticed that error.

Rich


----------



## peds48

Rich said:


> @ *Inky*: Thanx for the PM. Fixed it. Read that post a couple times and never noticed that error.
> 
> Rich


You are welcome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith




----------

